# Ubuntu 11.04(Gnome) Dualview (unterschiedl. Auflösung) Rand wird abgeschnitten



## Astrong (3. Mai 2011)

*Ubuntu 11.04(Gnome) Dualview (unterschiedl. Auflösung) Rand wird abgeschnitten*

servus,

ich habe ein ziemlich nerviges und schwieriges Problem:

Ich arbeite mit einem Dell Latitude e5520 (Intel HD3000) welches eine max Auflösung von 1366x*768* unterstützt.
Dazu habe ich noch einen externen 24" via HDMI  mit einer Auflösung von 1920x*1080* .

Ubuntu erweitert nun meinen Hauptbildschirm (notebook) und erkennt eine maximale Höhe von 1080 Pixeln, aber das Notebook schafft ja nur 768, somit fehlen folglich 312 Pixel in der Höhe!
Und dies kann ich nicht korrigieren, somit habe ich automatisch entweder oben oder unten einen "unsichtbaren" Bereich den ich nicht sehen kann auf dem Notebook und das nervt ohne Ende.
Entweder ich verzichte im oberen Bereich auf die Fläche und sehe somit keine neu erstellten Files auf dem Desktop oder unten und es schneidet mir deswegen das Hintergrundbild ab und der Mauszeige rutscht immer über die untere Taskleiste (bin es gewohnt ganz schnell an den Rand zu fahren und ein stück nach oben - dadurch sehr schnelles Taskumschalten).

Wer nicht versteht was ich meine, hier mal eine bildliche Fehlebeschreibung:


http://imagr.eu/up/4dbfbd7fbe4213_Bildschirmfoto-1.png


----------



## s|n|s (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04(Gnome) Dualview (unterschiedl. Auflösung) Rand wird abgeschnitten*

Dia Bildschirme kann man da, wo du das Bild von gepostet hast, einzeln in ihrer Auflösung einstellen. Jedenfalls war das mit 10.04 noch so. Bin grad nicht am Ubuntu-Rechner, und hab selber noch Probleme mit 11.04. Kann nochmal nachgucken.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04(Gnome) Dualview (unterschiedl. Auflösung) Rand wird abgeschnitten*

Wenn ich es so einstelle, wie du es hast, erscheinen das untere Panel auf dem kleinen Bildschirm nicht. Wenn ich aber jeweils die oberen Kanten aneinander anschließen lasse, sind auf dem kleinen Bildschirm beide Panels zu sehen. Auf dem großen Bildschirm sind in keinem Fall Panels zu sehen. Demnach ist alles sichtbar, wenn die Bildschirme oben bündig nebeneinander gesetzt werden.


----------



## Astrong (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04(Gnome) Dualview (unterschiedl. Auflösung) Rand wird abgeschnitten*

Wenn ich zwei gleichgroße Panels haben will muss ich die Auflösung vom 1920er 24"  auf 1024x768 runtersetzen und das will man keinem Auge antuhen.

Wenn ich den Bildschirm oben bündig mache ist zwar der obere Bereich vorhanden aber unterhalb des Panels gibt es noch einen Bereich, den ich zwar eigtl. nur mit der Maus erreiche aber theoretisch könnte man dort dann sogar icons "verstecken" weil keine Sau die finden wird.... ist zwar keine optimale Lösung aber besser als der oben abgeschnittene Rand. Was mich nur stutzig macht, dass Windows mit ULTRAMON (DualView tool) diesen Bereich erkennt und "sperrt" für Maus & co


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.04(Gnome) Dualview (unterschiedl. Auflösung) Rand wird abgeschnitten*

Dass man mit der Maus durch den Bereich durch kann, wenn man zum Beispiel schräg auf den anderen Bildschirm möchte, halte ich für sehr bequem. So muss man dann kein L mit der Maus fahren, wenn man seine  Bildschirme als L angeordnet hat. Dass man im nicht sichtbaren Bereich was ablegen kann, wäre mir aber neu. (Und selbst wenn es geht: Warum sollte man das tun?)

PS: „Panel“ meint das, was in etwa der Taskleiste bei Windows entspricht.  Die Flächen heißen Bildschirme oder (genauer aber englisch) Viewports.

PPS: Warum es den Bereich gibt, hat einen einfachen Grund. Viewports und Größe der Arbeitsfläche sind unter X11 zwei verschieden Dinge. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das so gelöst ist, dass bei mehreren Bildschirmen die Arbeitsfläche einfach so groß gezogen wird, dass jeder Bildschirm nebeneinander einen Ausschnitt zeigen kann. Das ermöglicht auch Überlappungen, etc und ist generell sehr flexibel. Man kann sogar mit einem Bildschirm die Arbeistfläche größer  machen als den Viewport und dann wie in nem Computerspiel mit der Maus  am Bildschirmrand scrollen.


----------

